
Open Source at Pinterest (new site) - ecesena
https://opensource.pinterest.com
======
josegonzalez
Fancy. Is the site itself open source? Wanted to contribute a copy change for
Teletraan (it says `production years` and probably needs a `for` in the
middle).

